# current cost of living - london, ontario ?



## TomTin (Aug 25, 2010)

I am looking to return to Canada soon (born there been in UK some years). I will be living in London, Ontario.

Intention is to use existing funds buy a house for about $220K, a car, and furnish the house. This will leave me some savings but I am interested in current cost of living there.

Would anybody be able to give me an indication please of likely costs for things such as property tax, electric / gas, water bills, etc, groceries (me and 1 child), running and insuring a modest car, insuring house, phone / internet / tv bills (assuming an average or slightly above average package on these), and anything else that I would need to be factoring in to cost of living. I need to try to make a decision as to whether I stick with the well paying work that I don’t enjoy or can afford to start a lower paid career that I might actually enjoy….

Any help much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

